# How to create profiles in CCT?



## ryan1127 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry if the question is stupid or if I am missing something but I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 4, 2010)

File > Configuration > Add new profile


----------



## ryan1127 (Nov 4, 2010)

this is all I get once I click on configuration:


----------



## jfly (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol. Too many external displays... the profiles and tags options are getting cut off. A quick fix would be to open the profiles folder in your cct directory and add a folder with the name of the profile you like. Start up cct, and you should be able to switch to that profile.


----------



## ryan1127 (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for your help. I guess my geekiness got in the way of my geekiness.


----------

